# The Idiom challenge



## Luvabigdog (Feb 21, 2011)

If you've ever studied a different language, you'll know that the most difficult nuances to understand are idioms.  This is a constant struggle for my wife and me.  We play a game with the children who hang out here during the weekdays to teach us new idioms.  I even have an app on my droid phone that explains idioms and teaches me new ones.  My wife & I play a game where we speak only in idioms and try to hold an entire conversation.  Since she is now reading this forum, I thought it would be fun to try with other members.  It would certainly teach us new ones, while giving us a hint regarding the meaning.  Come up with a new idiom that pertains to the subject.....if you can.  If you don't mind, please put the phrase in quotes as it will help us to understand.  

"I'll get the ball rolling."

next...


----------



## CarmenL (Feb 21, 2011)

"I will jump on the band wagon also"


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad to see someone is willing to play.  Didn't want to "twist your arm".


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm "up for it."

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2011)

And, I'm "down with that."

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like Barbara is "hot to trot."


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep, I'm "chomping at the bit!"

Barbara


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 22, 2011)

BigDog I'm dyslexic, I thought this comp was about me.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Barbara you're "pulling my leg"


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> If you've ever studied a different language, you'll know that the most difficult nuances to understand are idioms.  This is a constant struggle for my wife and me.  We play a game with the children who hang out here during the weekdays to teach us new idioms.  I even have an app on my droid phone that explains idioms and teaches me new ones.  My wife & I play a game where we speak only in idioms and try to hold an entire conversation.  Since she is now reading this forum, I thought it would be fun to try with other members.  It would certainly teach us new ones, while giving us a hint regarding the meaning.  Come up with a new idiom that pertains to the subject.....if you can.  If you don't mind, please put the phrase in quotes as it will help us to understand.
> 
> "I'll get the ball rolling."
> 
> ...



"I'm in."  This sounds like fun.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd like to play, but "I'm bagged today."


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 22, 2011)

You're not bagged.

I think you just "woke up on the wrong side of the bed."


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd like to play, but feel I would be "skating on thin ice"


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2011)

It takes me a while to get started, but "I've got a full head of steam" now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

Let me "put all my cards on the table" first!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Well PF "The balls in your court"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

I really need to "get the lead out" and "head on out" for work!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes otherwise you'll be "A day late and a dollar short"


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 22, 2011)

After all "it's the early bird who gets the worm".


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes but "don't count your chickens before they hatch"...


----------



## CarmenL (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you are just "Barking up the wrong tree."


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Yes but "don't count your chickens before they hatch"...


 

it is also important not to "put all your eggs in one basket" between the two you should be fine, mimiz


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Very true Babe otherwise I could be running around like a "chicken with his head cut off"


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2011)

Well are we going to "get this show on the road" "before the cows come home", or is LBG going to be "treading water" trying to learn some new idioms?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure Pacanis "your guess is as good as mine"


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know, "it's all Greek to me."

Barbara


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you "joshing me"...


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 22, 2011)

I am beginning to get in "over my head" with all of these.   

You guys are awesome.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Well Luv "keep your chin up"...


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2011)

I would participate more, but I have been "keeping my nose to the grindstone".


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

I think we are "all in the same boat"...


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2011)

Same here, I have been "burning my candle at both ends."

Barbara


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 22, 2011)

MimiKitchen, you're going to "drive me to drink".


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

"bite your tongue"


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't keep up.  I think I'm "losing my marbles".


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah ha there is a "method to my madness"...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2011)

do you have "bats in your belfry?"


----------



## babetoo (Feb 22, 2011)

maybe we are all "off our rockers"


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 22, 2011)

i'll never tell "mum's the word"...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

You all are "one can short of a six-pack!"


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2011)

"It takes one to know one."


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Feb 23, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> MimiKitchen, you're going to "drive me to drink".


 LOL - "you can lead a horse to water, but, you CAN'T make him drink!"


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> LOL - "you can lead a horse to water, but, you CAN'T make him drink!"



I can't read that one without thinking of a Dorothy Parker story. Someone challenged her to use the word horticulture in a sentence. She came up with, "You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think."


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Feb 23, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I can't read that one without thinking of a Dorothy Parker story. Someone challenged her to use the word horticulture in a sentence. She came up with, "You can lead a horticulture, but you can't make her think."


*BEST! POST! EVER!! * *still giggling to myself...my first reaction was ?huh?...then...OMG!!! LOL hilarious!!!*
"Hats off to you" ma'am! You "win by a landslide."


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2011)

It's all "as clear as mud" now!

Barbara


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 23, 2011)

I've wanted to play the game, but I've been "sitting on the fence".  I decided why not
" give it a go" and "lay all my cards on the table"!  After all "there is no time like the present".    As they say "Carpe' Diem" .

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Zereh (Feb 23, 2011)

It's not over until the fat lady sings!


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know anymore.  I'm going to have to "throw in the towel."


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess you could say it's "time to pay the fiddler," LuvaBigDog.


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 23, 2011)

Let's "cut to the chase."  

Until I read some of these, I didn't know or understand their intended meaning.  Yes, it's all very clear to me now.  My head is swollen with all of these and I'm beginning to realize there are many more American idioms than I realized.  Time to have a brownie and a glass of milk.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 24, 2011)

"Practice makes perfect"


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes but "too many cooks spoil the stew."


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, but, let us not forget that "to the spoils go the victor"! *winks*


----------



## babetoo (Feb 24, 2011)

midnight, just i was clicking on the tread. i actually thought "to the victor go the spoils" not that is just scary. how about "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" i don't think it really qualifies as an idiom , but couldn't resist.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 24, 2011)

I couldn't come up with one for a life of me.

In all the truth. I totally know what you mean. I live with an American, and she is even english major so I have a lot of help and still. I make the darndest mistakes even after 21 years. My gosh. I've been in USA for 21 years, unbelevable.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 24, 2011)

"Time flies when you're having fun."


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Feb 24, 2011)

babetoo said:


> midnight, just i was clicking on the tread. i actually thought "to the victor go the spoils" not that is just scary. how about "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" i don't think it really qualifies as an idiom , but couldn't resist.


 yes, babe, to "cut to the chase", I DO believe that your quote was "spot on", while mine "fell flat", &, I "missed my mark". Guess what I am saying is that I "was close, but, no cigar!" HAHAHA!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> "Time flies when you're having fun."


 
"Times fun when you're having flies!"


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> "Times fun when you're having flies!"



And..... If you don't like flies, you could always "have your cake and eat it too!"

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 25, 2011)

Well "variety is the spice of life"...


----------



## babetoo (Feb 25, 2011)

we have "no dogs in the fight" in libya.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 25, 2011)

I hate to be a "wet blanket," but some of these are "over my head!"


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy, you guys have been doing this "to a fare thee well."  I've had "too much on my plate" today so it's time I was "in the arms of morpheus."


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, double post.  I must have had my "head buried in the sand".


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry again, I just realized that that last one didn't quite fit the situation. I guess "my right hand didn't know what my left hand was doing." (Okay that doesn't quite fit either.) As my father would have said, I better get my "head out of my ..." well, you probably know the rest.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, Joesfolk.  "It's time to wake up and smell the coffee."


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

You are right Z.  Again as my father would have said sometimes "I don't know whether my ******* is bored or punched."  But let's class this up a little.  So...sometimes the recipes I get at DC are the "stuff dreams are made of."


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

Allll right I can't sleep for thinking about this game. It's "driving me up a wall" which is strange because usually this web site is the "light of my life."

I just looked up the word idiom on wikipedia. It said that there are over 25,000 idioms in the English language. And I thought we would be done with this game "in a New York minute."

http://www.idiomsite.com/
If you go here it tells you the meanings of many idioms.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't had time to check this thread because I've "had too many balls in the air" this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

And I've had "too many irons in the fire."


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds as if PrincessFiona has also "been running on empty" this week.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I've been so excited "I'm sitting on pins and needles"just waitng for the next idiom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

"My dogs are tired" and I'm thinking about "counting sheep" and "catching some zz's."


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm "bone tired" and bet I could "sleep for a week."


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, like you PF and CW, I am "all done in" so I think I'll "hit the hay."

Barbara


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone... time to "rise and shine."


----------



## Luvabigdog (Feb 26, 2011)

It would be a "wild goose chase" is it wasn't.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 26, 2011)

Luvabigdog said:


> It would be a "wild goose chase" is it wasn't.



If it wasn't a "wild goose chase", what was it?  "I'm in over my head" here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am almost, "up and at them."  About time to "get cooking."


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe you should "Shake a leg".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Maybe you should "Shake a leg".


 
All done, "call in the dogs."


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, but please "get with the program".


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe you should send those dogs this way.  "it's a three dog night" here!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> Maybe you should send those dogs this way. "it's a three dog night" here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 
You're kidding!!!  "It's as cold as a witches *@* in a brass bra" here tonight!  I'm "putting on the dog"s.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2011)

Here it's "cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey".


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 27, 2011)

Whereas here it is so cold, to keep warm, we "throw another dog on the bed."


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You're kidding!!!  "It's as cold as a witches *@* in a brass bra" here tonight!  I'm "putting on the dog"s.





taxlady said:


> Here it's "cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey".





CWS4322 said:


> Whereas here it is so cold, to keep warm, we "throw another dog on the bed."



Sounds like the three of you are "all in the same boat" ...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 27, 2011)

and "Up a creek without a paddle."


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 27, 2011)

Perhaps they can all keep warm with a nice "cup of joe" ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

And you folks in the South sit there "grinning like the cat who got the canary."


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 27, 2011)

HA in the summer when we're all "dropping like flies" who'll be grinnin then...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be "grinning like a Cheshire Cat" thinking bout you folks "dying of heat stroke."


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be glad to be here when you guys "can fry an egg on the sidewalk".


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd be out of here in a "new york minute" if I could...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 27, 2011)

then there's "times like these" when the weather is so gorgeous you're "floating on cloud 9".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

I "feel like something the cat dragged in" and Shrek says I "look like something a coyote ate and $#!^ off a cliff."


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I "feel like something the cat dragged in" and Shrek says I "look like something a coyote ate and $#!^ off a cliff."



I'm with you Fiona, I'm "sicker than a dog" and feel like "death warmed over"

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## taxlady (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm a bit "under the weather" myself.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, I hope you are soon "feeling on top of the world."


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be "grinning like a Cheshire Cat"


 I live very near Cheshire and have never seen a cat grin,maybe they are under the weather, they do "laugh like drains" when on top of the world, the Manx cat does not tell "tall tales"


----------



## taxlady (Mar 1, 2011)

A British friend of mine said he didn't want to get caught "telling porkies" to passport control.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 1, 2011)

I side with your friend, I don't want to get caught "telling lies outside of school."


----------



## Luvabigdog (Mar 1, 2011)

.....or you would be the little boy/girl who "cried wolf".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm more like a "Wolf in sheep's clothing."


----------



## babetoo (Mar 1, 2011)

"a little bird told me" that isn't true.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, "just between you, me, and the fencepost" I bet it is true.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, "no chit, Dick Tracy", everyone knows it's true....


----------



## babetoo (Mar 2, 2011)

how about "no chit sherlock"


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know...believing that could put you "between the devil and the deep blue sea"

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## megamark (Mar 3, 2011)

Frankly, I don't give "two hoots" for Gilbert Godfrey.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, it has been "a blast" reading these, but it is time to "put on the old feedbag" now. I'll be back in "three shakes of a lamb's tail."

Barbara


----------



## Sprout (Mar 4, 2011)

"I'm starving," too, but it's late so I'd better "hit the sack," so "nighty night."


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yawn* I'm "too pooped to pop." Good night!

Barbara


----------



## Zereh (Mar 4, 2011)

Time for me to *hit the hay* as well.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm _Up before the crack of dawn, _this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2011)

"The early bird gets the worm!"


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, but "the second mouse gets the cheese."


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, but it ain't over "until the fat lady sings."


----------



## babetoo (Mar 4, 2011)

however sometimes it is over in "a new york minute"


----------



## Claire (Mar 9, 2011)

I remember once I was in-processing a young Korean bride.  I did really, realy well in that I knew how to say hello (I've forgotten now!), knew that most Koreans like orange flavored drinks (sent one of my airmen down to the machine I knew had orange pop).  Did OK until someone said something about breaking a record!  This gal's English wasn't bad at all (a heck of a lot better than my 6 or 7 words of Korean!), but there I was, trying to explain that, no, we weren't going to break any (then vinyl) records.  I think learning idioms is the hardest thing when trying to learn a new language.  When I would have said, "That'll happen when aitch-ee-double hocky sticks freezes over"  (I don't want to get bleeked) a German girlfriend of mine would say something about when the statue on the bridge smiles (she was from Nurenburg).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Back in a tick."


----------



## babetoo (Mar 9, 2011)

"many a slip between cup and lips"


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 10, 2011)

That could be "a fly in the ointment"

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## babetoo (Mar 10, 2011)

or could be arse over tea kettle


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm certainly not going to "bend over backwards" to figure that out.

FWIW, Andy (I think it was Andy who started this thread) this thread has expanded and includes cliches and metaphors, as well as idiomatic phrases.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 10, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'm certainly not going to "bend over backwards" to figure that out.
> 
> FWIW, Andy (I think it was Andy who started this thread) this thread has expanded and includes cliches and metaphors, as well as idiomatic phrases.



It was actually loveabigdog that started this really fun thread CWS4322 ;-)

Wouldn't want Andy to "get a big head". Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 19, 2011)

Wondering if "Elvis has left the building" on this thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 19, 2011)

How did I ever miss out on this thread?  Sometimes I think I'm a "half bubble out" and "two bricks short of a load".


----------



## babetoo (Mar 19, 2011)

how bout "a day late and a dollar short"?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 20, 2011)

Babe, be ready for the "Frog Drowner" , "gully washer" that will be heading your way from up here.  Hope we don't get any "bowling angels",  as that makes me more nervous than "a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs".


----------



## babetoo (Mar 20, 2011)

not here yet. but it is always "calm before the storm" i don't think that is an idiom but it fits. lol


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 20, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> How did I ever miss out on this thread? Sometimes I think I'm a "half bubble out" and "two bricks short of a load".


 
Are you sure you aren't "several peas short of a casserole?"


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Are you sure you aren't "several peas short of a casserole?"



Or it could be "not playing with a full deck"


----------



## babetoo (Mar 21, 2011)

or "not the brightest bulb in the pack"


----------

